# Yahoo- Kentucky: Gillispie and University Reach Settlement (Hoopville)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Former Kentucky coach Billy Gillispie and his former employers reach a settlement to the tune of $3.25 million.View the full article


----------



## barbiemoore (Nov 20, 2009)

This is the hardest thing when you only reach to verbal agreement. I think people should learn from this example that there should be a hard copy of agreements and signatures if there is a money involve. Thanks for sharing.regards,barbie_______________Simulation pret


----------

